# Grand rapids dam on Maumee river



## Jin (May 25, 2011)

Went there with family yesterday, fished with night crawler under a floater. Most of the bites are drums and baby catfish. I just wonder what do you guys use for cats at grand rapids dam? If you use chicken liver, how do you hook it?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Try shiners. The cats love "em and so does everything else that swims up there. The cats in the Maumee are more predatory than say cats in a lake and feed on alot of live fish. Catch alot on bass baits like Big O's and wee-craws. Not to say they won't hit chicken livers, especially in calmer water, but I think they're more fish oriented in the current and faster moving pools. Just my opinion from past experience.
Once again, with live bait, I'm a big proponent of circle hooks if you plan on letting your fish go. Cuts way down on fish mortality with live bait.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2011)

Went there yesterday, used shads and other shiners, caught 10+ good size cats, 6 white bass and couple of gars. It kinda surprised me that we still have white bass around in Maumee at this point.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

The maumee r is home to over a hundred species a fish including white bass. These are resident fish as opposed to the spring run fish from Erie.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Was there yesterday(sunday) Took the bow and was able to get a shot at 2 carp after that got the rod and reel out managed 2 smally's on a fake shad seen ALOT of white bass being caught


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

was there today 8/27 caught some white bass with minnows and a couple channel cats too. right in the middle of the damn just out in front.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Luda024 said:


> was there today 8/27 caught some white bass with minnows and a couple channel cats too. right in the middle of the damn just out in front.


What time was you there? Me and a buddy where there as well sounds like we were fishing the same spot.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

was there from like 3ish to like 7:30pm. where you the guy who hooked us up with the minnows? we left our net in my other dudes car.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Luda024 said:


> was there from like 3ish to like 7:30pm. where you the guy who hooked us up with the minnows? we left our net in my other dudes car.


Yep that was us glad to help glad to hear you caught a few too


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks alot man. we'll be out there next saturday too...


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

419deerhunter said:


> Yep that was us glad to help glad to hear you caught a few too


If you go near the bridge behind marathon with your bow you'll see gar all night anywhere from 1 to 10ft off the bank just take a good led light


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

walleyecraig said:


> If you go near the bridge behind marathon with your bow you'll see gar all night anywhere from 1 to 10ft off the bank just take a good led light


thanks for the info


----------

